# Type C WitTwo 2x2 Magic Cube and Free Gift



## WitEden (Jul 23, 2011)

*Chinese Name*:智途
*English Name*:WitTwo

*Cube size*:about 51.0MM
*Cube weight*:about 71g

This is a Second prototype version of Type C WitTwo 2x2 Magic Cube，

*PS*:because of Second prototype version ,the Mold has not polished, so the surface is not smooth yet.

*Now,We will free gift 1 pcs Type C WitTwo(Black or White Color) for each Top 12 (average) of WCA 2x2 Cube.
Free cube and Free shipping money!
when Type C WitTwo will on market ,We will shipping them first!
please send me your address,postcode,name and telphone etc. to me!*

*Free gift list as follows*: 







*Video*:





































*6 Colors WitTwo *






*Transparent WitTwo and Bandage 3x3 Cube*


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks nice!

(bill is getting one :O)

Looks Lunhuiish (pic 8)


----------



## Hershey (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice cube! Looks like this cube might be as good as (if not better then) the V-cube when the final version comes out!


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 23, 2011)

I'll stock them if Faz's is good.

Edit: Watched the video, it looks amazing.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 23, 2011)

wtf I'm 18th in the world. grrrrrrr


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 23, 2011)

Yay, I get a free cube. And WitEden, please read my private message.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 23, 2011)

That actually looks really interesting. I may check it out.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jul 23, 2011)

lol zhaohan was one off XD

EDIT:
lol
Dayan guhong type edges
Dayan guhong type corners 
and
a dayan core


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jul 23, 2011)

This 2x2 is really interesting. I plan on buying it when it comes out.


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 23, 2011)

what will the cost be?


----------



## WitEden (Jul 23, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> lol zhaohan was one off XD
> 
> EDIT:
> lol
> ...



Mabye ,Type C WitTwo use the same screws and core of DaYan 3x3 .

In fact the core be used in DaYan 3x3 and Type C I cube.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 23, 2011)

where do I send my info to? PM?


----------



## WitEden (Jul 25, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> where do I send my info to? PM?



Give a personal message to me on speedsolving！


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 25, 2011)

"WitEden has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."

WitEden: We can't send you messages anymore because your inbox is full.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks awesome, I will definately be getting this. Is there an idea of a release date?


----------



## Zarxrax (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow! This 2x2 looks amazing! I'll definitely buy it.
Does it pop?


----------



## WitEden (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes said:


> "WitEden has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."
> 
> WitEden: We can't send you messages anymore because your inbox is full.


 
SORRY！I have deleted some private messages !

Now I can receive messages

about August 2 I will shipping it.


----------



## Escher (Jul 26, 2011)

Is it top 12 as of the date of the post or would you include after this weekend?


----------



## emolover (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow it looks really nice! Can you give us an approximation on how much the price will be to purchase said cube?Also were did you get the idea to make the shells less pointy so they can cut corners? Also this might be a stupid question but is it going to be available in white?

I never knew Dan was this good at 2x2! Go go Dan sub Feliks!


----------



## sofeeuhh (Jul 27, 2011)

Looks awesome, the corner cutting is insane! Basically cuts just like a DaYan, probably because the pieces are just like them.  Can't wait for it to come out, I'm definitely going to try to buy it!


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 27, 2011)

the plurality of the top 12 competitors are from the USA


----------



## WitEden (Jul 30, 2011)

Type C WitTwo,black color have on market!

at *WitEden*:http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=353


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 30, 2011)

when is the white coming to the market?


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 30, 2011)

The cube looks simply amazing :O
The hardware and pieces are very similar to Dayan which might explain why it is so good


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 30, 2011)

It's amazing how similar in structure all of the cubes are becoming. I might have to actually own a 2x2 now...


----------



## feifucong (Jul 30, 2011)

how soon will WitTwo available on Chinese market, and what price will it be?


----------



## n00bcub3r (Jul 31, 2011)

is witeden down right now because its not loading


----------



## emolover (Jul 31, 2011)

n00bcub3r said:


> is witeden down right now because its not loading


 
Its just your internet. It loads fine for me.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 8, 2011)

Just sent you a PM with all the stuff  Can't wait!


----------



## Hershey (Aug 8, 2011)

When is this cube going to be available in U.S. shops?


----------



## Guilherme Barro (Aug 8, 2011)

Look likes better than LaLan.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Aug 9, 2011)

Any reviews out yet?


----------



## timspurfan (Aug 9, 2011)

Mine should come in tomorrow. I'll try and get down my first impressions on the cube.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 12, 2011)

[youtube]alN3Nmc064I&feature=channel_video_title[/youtube]

It is amazing.


----------



## JyH (Aug 12, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Just sent you a PM with all the stuff  Can't wait!


 
Review?


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 12, 2011)

JyH said:


> Review?


 
Above?


----------



## JyH (Aug 12, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Above?


 
I wanted one from Chris. :\ I liked your review though, awesome accent. 
No offence, but he's super fast.


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 12, 2011)

JyH said:


> :\ I liked your review though, awesome accent.



He doesn't have an accident.


----------



## chris w (Aug 12, 2011)

its everyone one else that has accents


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 12, 2011)

chris w said:


> its everyone one else that has accents


 
Exactly 
Doing this review was hard. Talking to a camera, knowing the audience just wants a succinct review with no random things is weird xD


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 12, 2011)

Naw... the review was great.. Can't wait to try it out


----------



## TanLaiChen (Aug 12, 2011)

i already got 1.......already 1week......this WitTwo is very good....amazing!!!!!


----------



## MCcuber96 (Aug 12, 2011)

1:13-1:15 dodgy  I like the review though, it answered all my questions


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 12, 2011)

thank you Tim Major for the review. I subscribed


----------



## timspurfan (Aug 13, 2011)

Dan Cohen used mine today for a sub 3 avg at Nats. I may use ut next round. Several of the top 2x2'ers have liked it (including myself).


----------



## Hershey (Aug 13, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> Several of the top 2x2'ers have liked it (including myself).


 
That's it! I'm going to get this mofo 2x2.


----------



## JyH (Aug 13, 2011)

rock1313 said:


> He doesn't have an accident.


 
He has an accent to me.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 13, 2011)

I am so buying this. Maybe will make me sub 3.5? We'll see


----------



## JyH (Aug 13, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> I am so buying this. Maybe will make me sub 3.5? We'll see


 
"It's not the cube, it's the cuber."


----------



## Zarxrax (Aug 23, 2011)

Will this be available in other stores? I'd like to order it from the US if possible.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 23, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> Will this be available in other stores? I'd like to order it from the US if possible.


 
http://www.cubedepotusa.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2595676


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 23, 2011)

JyH said:


> Review?


 
Mine was actually just sent yesterday....I'll try and get a review up when it comes


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 23, 2011)

> Mine was actually just sent yesterday....I'll try and get a review up when it comes



How did you find out that it was sent yesterday?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 23, 2011)

Witeden sent me a message saying they just shipped it.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 23, 2011)

I tried this at Nationals. Andy Smith had one, and its amazing. It feels so much more like a 3x3 than any other 2x2.

Still waiting for mine to get sent out though...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 23, 2011)

I should get mine today.


----------



## NSKuber (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a question, I have a competition this weekend, and, if I SUDDENLY will have sub-2.88 avg(this is possible), which means I'll be in top 12, will I receive one of those?


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 24, 2011)

NSKuber said:


> I have a question, I have a competition this weekend, and, if I SUDDENLY will have sub-2.88 avg(this is possible), which means I'll be in top 12, will I receive one of those?


 
No it was the people at the time that had the top 12 slots!


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 24, 2011)

This is a weird looking 2x2 rubiks cube?


----------



## Zarxrax (Aug 27, 2011)

Is there any trick to putting this thing together? I took mine apart but after reassembling it, it doesnt turn properly. The core actually got stuck and began turning underneath the corners.


----------



## timspurfan (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah, there are extra notches on three of the edges (find them). Those go into the spots in the centerpiece and create a fixed corner. Surround one corner by all 3 of the different edges and it will turn. Post if you are still having difficulty.


----------



## Zarxrax (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh, I see them, thanks.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 30, 2011)

Mine should be here today, if not today then hopefully within the next few days. So a review from me should be up soonish.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 30, 2011)

I still haven't received any notification of shipment. Was there a problem witeden?


----------



## calvinfan (Aug 31, 2011)

*Witeden 2x2 Cube on shelf*

We have 2 special and limited edition as below, 
- Bandaged 3x3 6-Solid-Color Cube (embedded by 2x2 Clear Body Cube, Limited Edition)
- New Spring Mechanism 2x2 in 6-Clear-Color Cube for Speed Cubing (Limited Edition)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 31, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> I still haven't received any notification of shipment. Was there a problem witeden?


 
same here :/


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just got mine, should have a full review up sometime soonish....depends on if you guys want good quality or not.


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 2, 2011)

WTF isn't it 11:00 there? I'm so jealous of you September-school starters...
I started school the day after Nats.


----------



## ianography (Sep 2, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> WTF isn't it 11:00 there? I'm so jealous of you September-school starters...
> I started school the day after Nats.


 
Trust me, I've been a September-school starter most of my school career, but from the three years I started school in August, I must say start-in-August, end-in-May is a much better schedule. It makes the school year feel shorter somehow.


----------



## thackernerd (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't start until Tuesday.


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 3, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> WTF isn't it 11:00 there? I'm so jealous of you September-school starters...
> I started school the day after Nats.


 
I start school on Sept 8th, but summers only like 2 months.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 7, 2011)

I got the cube now. Thanks, Witeden!

Here are a few solves and a review:


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 7, 2011)

Okay, so I've tried to upload my review like 5 times, and it keeps quitting right before it finishes. So I give up  but what Dan and Cornelius said, is basically what I said. It's a great cube, and I love it. I'd recommend it to anyone.


----------

